# do spooked deer make a scream sound?



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds to me like you had a deer downwind blowing at you. Usually a doe that has winded or seen you makes that sound.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

retrieverfishin said:


> Sounds to me like you had a deer downwind blowing at you. Usually a doe that has winded or seen you makes that sound.


Yup


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Was there a red tailed hawk around?


----------



## Dunk93 (Mar 8, 2010)

oh really? Well I just had another two does come in making that shreiking sound but were unaware of my presence. so is this buck now going to avoid my area?


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

lol I've heard lots of noises come from deer, and never anything that sounds anything like a screech. Could it have been an owl or hawk or something?


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

yes now & then you will hear a loud scream from a deer. dont know why but they do it. sorta like when you slap a ice cube to your bro-in-laws back.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Sure it's not bleats. If the doe are bleating the buck will be around. Kinda sounds like a mix between sheep and a squeeky door


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Sound like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdrY9GirB9U

:lol:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

25ft-up said:


> Sure it's not bleats. If the doe are bleating the buck will be around. Kinda sounds like a mix between sheep and a squeeky door


Maybe a 17year old hearing bleats for the first time is what I was thinking


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rabbits scream when they're getting eaten alive. Deer are just giant rabbits, never heard a deer scream but who knows...


----------



## Dunk93 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I never knew a deer could make such a shrilling sound. Will these deer come back? That was one nice buck.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

If the doe are bleating and stay in the area, the bucks will following them. I would hunt that spot all morning, if it gets warm in the afternoon. If it stays cold all day, I would stay there all day.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX0K9rBqxLY&feature=related

Im sure this is the sound you heard...


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Dunk93 said:


> Im in my stand and a nice eight pointer comes within 60 yards.only nice buck I've seen so far this season. As he gets closer I hear a shreiking sound and he runs off. This sound not only startled me but I can't figured out if the deer was spoked by another animal making the sound or did the sound come from the deer? It sounded like a really loud screeching high pitched battery operated hand drill.


I believe what you heard is just a typical alarm snort. A very common sound when deer are startled or alerted to danger.... it's also a somewhat spooky, surprisinly loud sound if you've never heard it before.


----------



## idavis (Jan 15, 2010)

No, but I do.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Dunk93 said:


> Well I never knew a deer could make such a shrilling sound. Will these deer come back? That was one nice buck.


I had an old doe that would make the most shrill screaming sound i had ever heard in my life last year. She busted me a half a dozen times last season till i shut her up for good in mid december. She would actually sit on the ridge and watch while the other does would feed on acorns after busting me in one valley or sit and try to catch my wind. I have heard deer make all kinds of sounds but i would never have guessed this sound came from a deer if i hadn't seen it my self.


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Bigfoot


----------



## Dunk93 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cornfed said:


> I believe what you heard is just a typical alarm snort. A very common sound when deer are startled or alerted to danger.... it's also a somewhat spooky, surprisinly loud sound if you've never heard it before.


That's it. I searched DEER ALARM SNORT and found a video on youtube. It sounds so demonic. So I guess this bruiser won't be back any time soon then huh. Bummer. And here I thought I did everything possible to be scent free.


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

just be happy you didnt hear this sound....bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dunk93 (Mar 8, 2010)

This is the exact sound I heard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItGNgqSBi78&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DUGuy (Feb 11, 2009)

I heard that sound for the first time walking across a cut bean field with my 7 yr. old. It was his first time in a stand with me and he was pretty uneasy about walking out of the woods after dark in the first place. It was on my family's 160 acre farm and only one neighbor and myself have permission to be there. He freaked out when we heard it and it was all I could do to keep my composure and offer explanations of what it might have been. We had seen a hawk and two owls already so I convinced him it was one of those. Truth be told, I was trembling in my boots not knowing what we just heard!


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like maybe you heard an owl.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

DUGuy said:


> I heard that sound for the first time walking across a cut bean field with my 7 yr. old. It was his first time in a stand with me and he was pretty uneasy about walking out of the woods after dark in the first place. It was on my family's 160 acre farm and only one neighbor and myself have permission to be there. He freaked out when we heard it and it was all I could do to keep my composure and offer explanations of what it might have been. We had seen a hawk and two owls already so I convinced him it was one of those. Truth be told, I was trembling in my boots not knowing what we just heard!


You, my friend, got BUSTED! Either that, or they were blowing at a predator nearby that you did not see. That said, just because they weren't looking at you dosen't mean that they hadn't winded you.

oops wrong quote...meant to quote "this is the exact sound I heard"


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

Dunk93 said:


> This is the exact sound I heard.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItGNgqSBi78&feature=youtube_gdata_player




not to sound like a jerk but you've really never heard that sound before? lol heck, maybe you know something i dont in the scent department. she busted ya buck-o!


----------



## LimbsaverKeenan (Dec 2, 2008)

Dunk93 said:


> This is the exact sound I heard.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItGNgqSBi78&feature=youtube_gdata_player


just a deer blowing at you. probably a down wind doe.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Sure this wasn't it? lol


----------



## Trophymaster (Jul 2, 2009)

Could have been a Fisher, they make a screaming sound like someone being murdered.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dunk93 said:


> This is the exact sound I heard.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItGNgqSBi78&feature=youtube_gdata_player


yep you got busted that deer was blowing at you


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

grfox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX0K9rBqxLY&feature=related
> 
> Im sure this is the sound you heard...


what the????? I've never heard that before!!!


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

you got to be kidding me?


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

dunk93 said:


> this is the exact sound i heard.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itgngqsbi78&feature=youtube_gdata_player





ssrhythm said:


> you, my friend, got busted! Either that, or they were blowing at a predator nearby that you did not see. That said, just because they weren't looking at you dosen't mean that they hadn't winded you.
> 
> Oops wrong quote...meant to quote "this is the exact sound i heard"





scbowhunter903 said:


> yep you got busted that deer was blowing at you


*ditto!*


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

Not a sound I like to hear in the woods thats for sure. Did the buck approach from downwind?


----------



## Viva'sBow (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahaa yep, straight busted!!! Freaked the heck out of me the first time I heard it as well.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Definately a deer snorting at you. I can't believe some peopel have never heard a deer blow/snort before. I used to think my hunt was over after having a deer snort. I had a three does slipping through a bottom this year when another snuck in behind me and caught me moving and blew about 20 times the other deer that were probably30 yards from and 40 or so from the other deer just stood and looked in the direction of the deer blowing until she quit then they went on about their bussiness.


----------



## IAtailchaser (Sep 7, 2010)

Dunk93 said:


> That's it. I searched DEER ALARM SNORT and found a video on youtube. It sounds so demonic. So I guess this bruiser won't be back any time soon then huh. Bummer. And here I thought I did everything possible to be scent free.


Oh he'll be back. Just the other morning I had a buck blow at me and he came back a second time the same morning. It maybe a day or half day before a mature buck returns, but no doubt he will be back.


----------



## redsman (Sep 11, 2010)

I was squirrel hunting the area I deer hunt two days ago.I shot at one squirrel and seen another one near the same tree.After the second shot I heard this commotion.I thought something was about to come and attack me a few seconds later I heard like three deer blowing at me.I never heard it that loud before.I left that spot went just driving the roads to see something slipping.I went back to the area right at dark and the deer were back bleeting back and forth like normal.So yea they will be back give it a day.


----------



## clee (Feb 14, 2009)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Sound like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdrY9GirB9U
> 
> :lol:


The only time I have ever heard a deer sound like that is when I spined her. She made a god awful racket until I got another arrow in her. If it were just a snort that you heard, that doesn't necesarily mean that she had busted you. I had one snort about 100 yards away from me on Friday. She ended up coming right to me and I shot her. Less than 2 minutes later, a buck came up from the direction that she had just come from. I think he was following her and she was blowing at him and not me. I think if she was blowing at me, there is no way she would have come close to me.


----------



## Dunk93 (Mar 8, 2010)

jagerace said:


> Not a sound I like to hear in the woods thats for sure. Did the buck approach from downwind?


He started out up wind. Circled around my stand and the moment he bolted was when he hit my scent down wind. 

I'm in my stand now and he just passed by again at about 730am. A few smaller bucks were with him and they had their heads down chasing does all over in circles around me.

Unfortunately not close enough for a shot with the bow. This is getting frustrating. They all just left. I hope they come back. They were oblivious to my grunts and estrus calls.


----------



## KayleeAnn48 (Nov 28, 2020)

Dunk93 said:


> Im in my stand and a nice eight pointer comes within 60 yards.only nice buck I've seen so far this season. As he gets closer I hear a shreiking sound and he runs off. This sound not only startled me but I can't figured out if the deer was spoked by another animal making the sound or did the sound come from the deer? It sounded like a really loud screeching high pitched battery operated hand drill.


something similar happened to me yesterday. I saw a doe and two yearlings, I shot one yearling and the doe and it took off however the other yearling stayed and made this terrifying screeching sound. It was so weird. It was not long and at once. It made three short screeches, went into the woods, came back and repeated that all over again.


----------



## BaldBeaver (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure what you heard, but a fox makes a screach noise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Black Panthers make that sound just before pouncing. Ask any hunter who's been attacked by one.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dunk93 said:


> That's it. I searched DEER ALARM SNORT and found a video on youtube. It sounds so demonic. So I guess this bruiser won't be back any time soon then huh. Bummer. And here I thought I did everything possible to be scent free.


scent free isn't a thing.... if deer get downwind of you, they WILL smell you.... managing your scent helps, but you can't eliminate it. he may come back, don't get too discouraged, but if the wind is blowing towards where you expect the deer to be, you're wasting your time.

if you think the alarm snort seems bad, wait until you hear a snort wheeze from a very pissed off buck.... that is a crazy sound when there is some snot and emotion mixed in


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

That deer isnt making any noise by now. This thread is from 2010. 😂 😂


----------

